# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Bobbie Miller leaving channel 4

## Tydude

it was announced via twitter that Bobbie Miller is leaving Channel 4 and is heading to News 9 to become the anchor for the 4:00 AM newscast and reporter best of luck to her.

----------


## venture

Lost Ogle Report:




> To all the fans of Boleen Chiller, we have some devastating news for you.
> Last night, we heard a rumor the Bobbie Miller was leaving KFOR Channel 4 to be the new 4am anchor at KWTV Channel 9. This rumor was confirmed by Miller via Twitter and from an email to News 9 staff from something called a Jachin Merril. Here’s the email:
> I’m pleased to announce Bobbie Miller will be joining the News 9 team as 4am Anchor/Reporter. Most of you will recognize her name and face. She has been reporting and anchoring for KFOR since 2006. Before coming to KFOR, she was a morning and noon anchor at KFSM in Fort Smith. Bobbie is an Oklahoman. She grew up in Blanchard and went to college at OU!
> Please welcome Bobbie to the News 9 team. Her first day is January 19th.
> Jachin Merrill
> Statewide Director of Content
> Morning and Noon Newscasts
> Griffin Communications





> If it’s not obvious, it appears that Channel 9′s solution for sagging ratings is to raid Channel 4 for talent. They are still going to get Jim Gardner when his contract is up later this year, and now they have the cute little vixen Bobbie Miller. As I’m writing this, I bet Ed Doney is at the Fox and Hound working on his resume.

----------


## drumsncode

Here's my question.  Where does Robin Marsh fit in here?  I don't watch often enough to know if she's still there.  

It seems like a good move for Bobbie.  I think she had too many anchors in front of her at KFOR to ever have a chance to make the big money.  Now at least she has a shot when Robin retires someday.

But if Bobbie is indeed anchoring in the mornings, it won't change the fact that Liz Dueweke and her crew are still the most entertaining ones around.  I will root for Bobbie to beat Ali in the ratings though.  I like poetic justice.

Respectfully, Bob Moore...

----------


## venture

I'm sure Robin is going to be put out to pasture soon enough. They can keep trying hair extensions and makeup all they want, but KWTV likes their women YOUNG and she is getting up there.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I'm sure Robin is going to be put out to pasture soon enough. They can keep trying hair extensions and makeup all they want, but KWTV likes their women YOUNG and she is getting up there.


I, for one, would hate to see Robin go. Surely if there's a literal youth movement at KWTV that would mean Stan Miller won't be around long, either. 

It took me a while to get used to Stan, but once I realized he doesn't take himself nearly as seriously as I initially thought, I think he's an enjoyable Ch 9 personality. Considering that I mostly refuse to consider much of what passes locally as "news," and coming to terms that, at best, its "infotainment," the Ch 9 morning show has become a pleasant backdrop to the morning.

----------


## drumsncode

> I, for one, would hate to see Robin go. Surely if there's a literal youth movement at KWTV that would mean Stan Miller won't be around long, either. 
> 
> It took me a while to get used to Stan, but once I realized he doesn't take himself nearly as seriously as I initially thought, I think he's an enjoyable Ch 9 personality. Considering that I mostly refuse to consider much of what passes locally as "news," and coming to terms that, at best, its "infotainment," the Ch 9 morning show has become a pleasant backdrop to the morning.


There are different "rules" for men and women in newscasting when it comes to age.  It's sad but true.  Men are allowed to be much older before they consider sending them off to the glue factory.  :-)

----------


## Of Sound Mind

> I will root for Bobbie to beat Ali in the ratings though.  I like poetic justice.


I like Bobbie Miller, but I love Ali Meyer. I'd be more upset if she was leaving KFOR rather than Bobbie.

----------


## Tydude

Anita Blanton is better then Ali Meyer

----------


## adaniel

Anita Blanton is probably the most underrated female newscaster in OKC. She is the reason I watch Channel 5 in the morning. Can't say the same for Mat Garcia's desert-dryness.

----------


## Jersey Boss

As long as Channel 9 keeps their mitts off of Joleen and Emily, it's good.

----------


## Tydude

does anyone know when Bobby Miller last day at channel 4

----------


## Jersey Boss

> There are different "rules" for men and women in newscasting when it comes to age.  It's sad but true.  Men are allowed to be much older before they consider sending them off to the glue factory.  :-)


Linda Cavanaugh is certainly no "spring chicken".

----------


## drumsncode

> Linda Cavanaugh is certainly no "spring chicken".


You're absolutely right.  There are bizarre exceptions to every rule.  Since the ratings are high, she stays.  If they ever fall to third place, I think you'll find management will call her in and tell her it's time for a change.  I think she may well hold the record for the longest tenure of a female anchor in the nation.  It's truly an exceptional situation.  I have to give her credit though, her anchoring is excellent.

----------


## drumsncode

> does anyone know when Bobby Miller last day at channel 4


She's already gone.  They did it in stealth mode.

----------


## Tydude

> She's already gone.  They did it in stealth mode.


thanks she starts on the 19th on News 9

----------


## Thunder

Did KFOR treat Bobbie Miller badly since her announcement of move?  That is what KFOR did to Jim.  I can't remember Bobbie, but her name is somewhat familiar.  Ali Meyer, I adore her so much, she's such a cute and cheerful lady.  Her personality is so full of love, I think she need to move to KOCO, because there is a whole lot more warmth and the sense of family there.  If the time comes, I hope KOCO will offer incentives to her and that she accept.  As for Bobbie, I wish she move to KOCO instead of KWTV.  Linda, she is a great woman and full of wisdom.  I think she should stay at KFOR, because she has been there for so many years and people grew up watching her and relating Linda to KFOR like a household name/brand or something like that.  Linda will stay until she is ready to retire.  What I admire the most about Linda was her bravery of coming out with a very personal story about her life and breast cancer.  Her family has a strong history of breast cancer and something happened with her mom (can't remember the details), so years ago, it was determined that Linda was at high risk for breast cancer.  She choose to have the pair of two removed to preserve her health more importantly than beauty.  Linda is a role model for the many women out there looking up to her for courage and love.  Anita Blanton is a great woman and very friendly.  I appreciate all the time and relationship that I have with her and KOCO family.  They truly do save my life and I am still here able to social with ya'all on here.  As for Robin Marsh, I've seen her on KWTV over the years, but I am not a regular viewer.  I can say that she is very beautiful and I am confident that she is an amazing woman and set out on a wonderful journey for the men and women out there.  There are wonderful people at these stations.

----------


## Tydude

Bobbie Miller was a fill in anchor and reporter for KFOR

----------


## BBatesokc

> She's already gone.  They did it in stealth mode.


Nothing stealthy about it. From what I heard from my very close sources, she walked in and quit with no notice and they didn't feel the need to do anything to keep her. I've met her several times and she's very nice but she's no Ali Meyer. Virtually all anchors think they are too good (or know they are too bad) to ever actually turn any of their own stories after getting the anchor spot. I've always respected that Ali continues to investigate and turn her own stories and features on a weekly basis or more. She also is a class act and unlike many reporters/anchors does not let ego get in her way. The only reason I have a journalism EMMY to my credit is because Ali was professional enough to put my name on the story they did that won the EMMY. Ch9 won an EMMY from my footage years ago and nobody bothered to include my name.

Regardless, Bobbie's a natural on camera, unlike many of the pretty faces they put on TV these days. She will do well.

----------


## drumsncode

When I say stealth mode, I mean anything that does not involve a nice, warm send-off on air.  I am surprised she gave no notice.  Wow.  Great way to get a two-week vacation, huh?

----------


## Tydude

it just depends if the news anchor wants a goodbye but if they are moving to another  news station that its KFOR Rivalry with news 9 they probley won't mention it so they won't loose any viewers

----------


## drumsncode

> it just depends if the news anchor wants a goodbye but if they are moving to another  news station that its KFOR Rivalry with news 9 they probley won't mention it so they won't loose any viewers


Yeah, it's standard procedure to do that, even in non-TV jobs.  If you turn in your resignation and you are going to work for a competitor, they usually just escort you out the door.

----------


## ljbab728

I guess it doesn't happen any more but I thought TV news personalities had non compete clauses in their contracts that would prevent then from going to work for a competitor for a certain period of time after leaving their employers.

----------


## Brett

Good luck to Bobbie. It is a bold move and I hope she is successful at KWTV (hopefully Amanda Taylor's maternity replacement). I thought her time doing reports for KAUT Freedom 43 was a career misstep. I never watch KAUT and I'm glad she didn't fade away into obscurity.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I guess it doesn't happen any more but I thought TV news personalities had non compete clauses in their contracts that would prevent then from going to work for a competitor for a certain period of time after leaving their employers.


Oklahoma courts frown on those. Lots of industries used to use those, but many states no longer allow them as it is too unfair to the employee. However, you can't take trade secrets with you or physical client lists (which doesn't really apply to reporters).

----------


## BBatesokc

> Yeah, it's standard procedure to do that, even in non-TV jobs.  If you turn in your resignation and you are going to work for a competitor, they usually just escort you out the door.


It may be 'standard' but its not very classy. When I was in a position to hire people, I'd ask how soon they can start, and if they are currently working and tell me, "I can start tomorrow" then that is often a mark against them as I know they are going to leave without notice. If they tell me they need to give their boss notice, but they may let them quit early then I give them a positive mark. I know good and well at some point they will do the same to me.

Many companies have a policy that if you give notice they go ahead and pay you for two weeks and let you go anyway on the spot - but, in your employment record it shows you left in 'good standing' or are 'eligible for rehire.' If you don't give notice then it will often reflect you quit without notice and are not eligible for re-hire - two things recruiters and HR departments often look for.

Fortunately, in the reporter biz, quitting and changing jobs often is standard practice. Often canned employees are scooped up by competing stations even if the person was canned for not doing their job.

Morning news is about all I catch on a semi regular basis on TV as I'm up around 4am but by afternoon and evening its too inconvenient to stop to filter out the 'news' from the 'crap on the news.'

----------


## Jim Kyle

> Fortunately, in the reporter biz, quitting and changing jobs often is standard practice. Often canned employees are scooped up by competing stations even if the person was canned for not doing their job.


Back in my day at The Oklahoman, there was one reporter who became notorious for doing this. He actually managed to double his paycheck from the Oklahoman in just six months by hopping from job to job. On at least one occasion, he quit the new job before showing up for his first day, and got a $5/week raise by doing so! I never knew whether he was worth it; he didn't stay in one place long enough for anyone to learn how good he might be...

----------


## SoonerDave

> You're absolutely right.  There are bizarre exceptions to every rule.  Since the ratings are high, she stays.  If they ever fall to third place, I think you'll find management will call her in and tell her it's time for a change.  I think she may well hold the record for the longest tenure of a female anchor in the nation.  It's truly an exceptional situation.  I have to give her credit though, her anchoring is excellent.


It is flatly amazing that she has survived the transition from the days when local OKC stations really did hard news (and she was certainly among them) to the cute-talk gab-fest into which such newscasts have substantially evolved. The younger folks here might not be aware of the fact she's been a fixture at Ch 4 for, what, now, 30+ years (??) That's *unheard* of these days.

----------


## Jim Kyle

Didn't she take a few years out to be press secretary for one of our governors? Can't remember now which one, though...

----------


## drumsncode

> It is flatly amazing that she has survived the transition from the days when local OKC stations really did hard news (and she was certainly among them) to the cute-talk gab-fest into which such newscasts have substantially evolved. The younger folks here might not be aware of the fact she's been a fixture at Ch 4 for, what, now, 30+ years (??) That's *unheard* of these days.


It is amazing.  She successfully fought off Amy McRee, surviving a few years when Amy was winning the ratings every sweeps.  But look who is still standing?  Amy turned tail and ran off to California.  She even deleted her Facebook page.  (Thanks, Amy, for showing us all what your fans really meant to you.)   

And Linda was gutsy enough to do HD when the other stations had not yet gone to it.  At this point, you just have to think that Linda has a t-shirt in her closet that says,  "I eat 30 year-old anchors for breakfast."

No female anchor will ever match the longevity of her career.  You have to respect that.

----------


## Thunder

Linda has evolved, too.  I've seen commercials about her.  I think it has something to do with follow her personally on Twitter, Facebook, etc.  I can't remember what other activities, but Linda is having some fun, too.  I'm amazed that she knows how to operate smartphones, computers, online websites, etc.

----------


## drumsncode

The more I think about the Bobbie Miller move, the more intriguing it is.  Clearly, she had some super-close friends at KFOR, but that was not enough to get her to stay.  Something was going on there that made it attractive for her to make a move, even when it involved getting up in the middle of the freaking night to get to do a 4am show.  I can't even imagine how rough that will be on her the first week.  

My gut feel is that it wasn't really about money, but then again, maybe that's all it takes to lure someone these days.  My guess is that it's more about pride, and getting more recognition for your efforts, getting to sit at the anchor desk when you feel you are good enough to do that without waiting a lifetime for an opening at KFOR.

I look forward to seeing how KWTV will use her.  January 19th, people.  Mark your calendars and set your DVR's.

----------


## TaoMaas

> My guess is that it's more about pride, and getting more recognition for your efforts, getting to sit at the anchor desk when you feel you are good enough to do that without waiting a lifetime for an opening at KFOR.


I'm sure it's about getting to anchor regularly.  Once that's on a person's resume and demo reel, it totally changes their options for future advancement.

----------


## SOONER8693

> I like Bobbie Miller, but I love Ali Meyer. I'd be more upset if she was leaving KFOR rather than Bobbie.


Ali Meyer is HOT.

----------


## drumsncode

Just saw a tweet from Bobbie Miller.  She'll actually be on the airwaves Monday, January 23rd.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Ali Meyer is HOT.


Yeah, buddy!  She looks hot on the air, but she's even hotter in person...if that's possible.  lol

----------


## metro

I'm amazed how obsessed many are with local newscasters, none are hot, and the whole biz is about money and advancement. If you think talent stays in OKC in this business, you're kidding yourself.

----------


## RealJimbo

> Yeah, buddy!  She looks hot on the air, but she's even hotter in person...if that's possible.  lol


Oh yeah!  Ali is a natural beauty.

----------


## TaoMaas

> I'm amazed how obsessed many are with local newscasters, none are hot...


  Seriously?  Not even the ones who have been Miss America?




> ...and the whole biz is about money and advancement.


  What did you think it was about...serving the public?  LOL That requirement was lifted long ago.




> If you think talent stays in OKC in this business, you're kidding yourself.


  That has absoutely nothing to do with the OKC market. (which consistantly has one or more of the major networks top-rated stations)  It's just the nature of the beast.  If someone wants more money, they've traditionally had to move to larger markets.

----------


## kevinpate

> I'm amazed how obsessed many are with local newscasters ...


The amazement I can agree with.  The rest, not so much.  There have been, and still are, some attractive people in the business. But the talking head business, like any other, has talented people who might prefer setting down roots to climbing career ladders.

----------


## TaoMaas

> The amazement I can agree with.


  True...they're just people who happen to have very visible jobs.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I'm amazed how obsessed many are with local newscasters, none are hot.


Guess you've never seen Jamie Cerreta up close....?

----------


## metro

> Guess you've never seen Jamie Cerreta up close....?


Yes and I wouldn't call her hot.

----------


## Of Sound Mind

> Yes and I wouldn't call her hot.


Perhaps you can post your own photo on here and we can judge your level of hotness since you seem to be the standard bearer.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Yes and I wouldn't call her hot.



Okay...so tell us what you consider "hot".

----------


## drumsncode

Glad to see NEWS 9 is promoting its new girl.  She did some radio yesterday, and today her picture turned up in my Facebook feed.  A bunch of people got their prompters in a wad when they thought Robin Marsh was leaving.  NEWS 9 quickly calmed them down, and assured us that Bobbie was an addition to the team, not replacing Robin.  I guess Bobbie is actually replacing Emily Wood who left a while back?

I'm happy for Bobbie.  Change is good, especially when you're boxed in at your old job with little chance to do what you want.  (Darn those pesky blondes, they ruin everything for the brunettes of the world!) ;-)

----------


## oneforone

> Okay...so tell us what you consider "hot".


Stoves , griddles , asphalt in July around 2:30 in the afternoon. 

Seriously ... I find women in everyday life more attractive then any of them in the television or movie business. Just simply because 99% of then are not the nice people you see in the studio. Most are a true disappointment in person. They treat people like garbage and have ego issues.

----------


## drumsncode

> Stoves , griddles , asphalt in July around 2:30 in the afternoon. 
> 
> Seriously ... I find women in everyday life more attractive then any of them in the television or movie business. Just simply because 99% of then are not the nice people you see in the studio. Most are a true disappointment in person. They treat people like garbage and have ego issues.


Your last sentence hit the nail on the head.  I've noticed that more than a few times over the years.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Just simply because 99% of then are not the nice people you see in the studio. Most are a true disappointment in person. They treat people like garbage and have ego issues.


Sorry, but that's simply not true.  Or rather, it's no truer about tv folks than it is about people in any other walk of life.  Some are jerks, but most are not.

----------


## TaoMaas

As a tag to my previous post...the biggest jerks/most egotistical people at a tv station are all behind the scenes.  The woman with the biggest ego might be a sales secretary or a cute college intern.  The biggest jerks might be the newscast directors...the IT guys...the photogs...or editors.

----------

